# I dont know where to ask this. Has anyone here worked for cpi corp portrait studios.



## Kbarredo (Apr 16, 2012)

I have an interview this week. I am currently on ei and make $380 every 2 weeks from it. I was originally excited to work for the sears portrait studio but after doing some digging I have found some bad reviews. People have said that if you don't sell over $110 a sitting you get written up and eventually fired. Now I will be working part time. 
The biggest problem I have seen is that I see an add up every 2 months for a portrait studio job.Usually this indicates high turnover jobs which in turn reinforces the bad treatment of employees. Now I am not sure if I want to risk taking this job and losing my ei then finding out that this job is horrible. So has anyone else worked for sears portrait studio or cpi corp in general?
Im not very good with sales but I would like to further my knowledge in photography. The problem is I don't want to get fired because I was too focused on quality than mainlining people through the door.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 16, 2012)

You won't learn anything about photography In that setting. It's all about salesmanship.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 16, 2012)

The trouble with studios like these is that they aren't interested in teaching you photography, they're interested in making sales. I also considered working for a similar place in the UK, but their advert talked too much about sales targets for my liking.  

Of course, being a Pro means having to sell your own photos, but not with the corporate prodding stick in your back that these companies use.

I don't know what EI means, but it doesn't sound like a lot of money.  

You said you don't like selling. I don't either, but that only because in past jobs I've sold things I don't give a sh!t about. But selling my own photos might be different. Why not try it with this studio?  You might discover that you love selling people photos that you made!


----------



## Kbarredo (Apr 16, 2012)

Forkie said:


> The trouble with studios like these is that they aren't interested in teaching you photography, they're interested in making sales. I also considered working for a similar place in the UK, but their advert talked too much about sales targets for my liking.
> 
> Of course, being a Pro means having to sell your own photos, but not with the corporate prodding stick in your back that these companies use.
> 
> ...


 Oh no i love selling the photos that I put time into. I hate being forced to sell a qouta or get fired. I would also be making less if I worked for the studio. 10-20 hours a week for 9.50. After taxes that doesn't leave much. At least if I sell my own prints I get 100% of the control. I've heard that they like to make an appointment for every 15-30mins. That's a little insane for me.
Something makes me wish I didn't apply because now I have to tell them I don't want the job. At first I applied because I thought it would be an awesome learning experience. The more I read the more it sounds like the bad sales job I had at footlocker.
The last thing I want is for this company to ruin photography for me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Everything in the studio is locked down... very little you can change. You just pose 'em, and push the button.... period! Then you con 'em into spending as much as possible (a good used car salesman would do well at this!)


----------



## Kbarredo (Apr 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Everything in the studio is locked down... very little you can change. You just pose 'em, and push the button.... period! Then you con 'em into spending as much as possible (a good used car salesman would do well at this!)


 Yup that's exactly the environment I want to avoid. Yikes you might as well tie my hands behind my back and ask me to take good photos.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 16, 2012)

I didn't work in either of those studios, but I did work in another ("PI") that was very sales driven. I quit after 3 months and spent another 2 jobless. Was better than working there, though.


----------



## Kbarredo (Apr 16, 2012)

Well originally I didn't care that I would be getting less working at the studio as long as I received some good photographic experience. Now it seems that I will only be getting salesman experience. The last thing I want is to sell work that I don't like and have no control over.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 16, 2012)

That's what I'm saying. You will have a series of specific poses you are required to shoot, on specific backgrounds, in a specific order with chosen lighting presets. You'll learn to click a mouse, release a shutter, and sell, sell, sell.

If you want to learn real photography, I suggest looking for a pro in your area in need of an assistant.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 16, 2012)

Their may be things you can find to sell that pay better commission and offer more career than pics at a Sears style booth


----------



## Kbarredo (Apr 16, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> That's what I'm saying. You will have a series of specific poses you are required to shoot, on specific backgrounds, in a specific order with chosen lighting presets. You'll learn to click a mouse, release a shutter, and sell, sell, sell.
> 
> If you want to learn real photography, I suggest looking for a pro in your area in need of an assistant.


 Wow nothing says artistic expression than being forced to follow guidelines. I was thinking of applying as a photography assistant. I was also thinking of applying for a position as a photographer for a local newspaper. Not really artistic but much its more adventurous than what sears has to offer. I thought it would be more like "here is our studio, show us what you've got". Instead it like "here is our studio. Move the lights and you're fired".


----------



## CCericola (Apr 16, 2012)

I have not worked for Sears specifically but I do have an idea of what they might be like. A few years ago, before I decided to quit my full time position and focus on my own business, I was working as a designer. I decided I needed extra holiday money so I took on a second job at The Picture People (chain studios in malls in the US). One night I dared to change the fill light to make a first communion picture look better. You would have thought I murdered someone the way the manager yelled at me. It didn't matter that I had the mother buy $1200 in product. I held out for a month before giving them a weeks notice. And being a woman I had to do something emotional and diabolical. So I paid the mall to have a 4ft x 6ft banner and stand ad for my photography services placed right near the store. Shortly after the new year that store was closed by corporate. I would like to think it was because of me but I found out it was because the manager was fudging sales numbers. But it was fun to think it was me.

The point is. They don't care about the photography. You won't learn anything, You are not allowed to touch anything. You have to sell, sell, sell. They have a high turn around because A. They hire people who think it is about photography then quit when they find out it is not and B. The people good at sales are transferred to a department with higher commissions. 

Run away. Far away.


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2012)

One of the reasons so many new, one-man-show local photography businesses fail, is because the photographer is ineffective at selling.

Many new photography businesses want to use the just-put-the-photos-on-a-DVD - photographs as a commodity - business model, because it requires little in the way of salesmanship skill. Unfortunately that business model also pretty much precludes actually making any money.

If you hope to have your own photography business some day, you are going to have to learn salesmanship, plus how to market, run, and maintain a business, regardless if you like doing it or not. 

In short, the opportunity you mention could provide you a chance to learn and hone the salesmanship and business skills you would later need to be a successful independent photography business owner needs.


----------



## Kbarredo (Apr 16, 2012)

KmH said:


> One of the reasons so many new, one-man-show local photography businesses fail, is because the photographer is ineffective at selling.
> 
> Many new photography businesses want to use the just-put-the-photos-on-a-DVD - photographs as a commodity - business model, because it requires little in the way of salesmanship skill. Unfortunately that business model also pretty much precludes actually making any money.
> 
> ...


 Don't get me wrong I am a good salesman. Before my casino job I was at futureshop at the home theater department. I like being a salesman as long as I know I am selling good quality products. Now being a salesmen for photos that I claim is mine but had no control over feels a little like lying.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 16, 2012)

Kbarredo said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > One of the reasons so many new, one-man-show local photography businesses fail, is because the photographer is ineffective at selling.
> ...


If it helps you feel better, the photos wouldn't be yours.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 16, 2012)

It sounds like you've got your head in the right place, ethics wise. Good for you!!

It won't only feel like lying, you will be lying. Both places I worked for encouraged lying to the guests. One manager was a big fan of teaching "photographers" to play dumb to the point where the customer was confused and was sold much more than they wanted.


----------



## STM (Apr 16, 2012)

You are not going to learn much if anything about photography at a place like that. Not to mention that most of the places like that are "cookie cutter" photography outlets. A few limited poses and very flat, boring lighting. For most  places like that, is it _quantity over quality _every time.


----------



## Kbarredo (Apr 16, 2012)

I just found out from a friend that used to work there that you can be sued if you do your own photoshoots on the side for "taking away business". Wow


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 16, 2012)

Kbarredo said:


> I just found out from a friend that used to work there that you can be sued if you do your own photoshoots on the side for "taking away business". Wow


It's called a "non-compete clause" and is common in many, many, many, businesses.
The resulting lawsuits are quite common as well.
I was sued for quitting a company, and starting my own.
Cost me $20K to fight it.
(edit) and I didn't sign a non-compete, nor did the company have one.

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep. You can get around non-competes by offering services the company doesn't offer, but that's sketchy at best. Also, as Bitter said, just going to court (whether you win or lose), will cost you.


----------



## STM (Apr 17, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > I just found out from a friend that used to work there that you can be sued if you do your own photoshoots on the side for "taking away business". Wow
> ...



I have worked for several companies (outside the realm of photography) who had non-compete clauses but they were only applicable if you went to work for a similar type company and called on your old customers. 

Now I am certainly no loyah, and I did not stay in a Holiday Inn last night, but what about "right to work" states like FL? Not that I would ever work for a cookie cutter photography company like that, but if I never approached any of THAT company's clients, most especially any ones I shot, then I am not really competing with them any more than any other photographer would be. Especially if I did weddings and location portraiture, which they clearly do not offer.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 17, 2012)

Non-competes can be drawn up in many ways.


"Right to work" has to do with unions.


----------

